# Got A Hen



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

This is my favorite time of the year to be in the marsh. It was warm today for being late December, but it didn't seem to bother the ducks. They were moving around like they have been when it's colder. I'm afraid a lot of birds are going to get pushed out with this cold snap that is starting tomorrow night. Single digits at night, and teens in the day will freeze a lot of the pockets solid. Time to change things up........again. 

My smoker has been getting a workout this year. I have been smoking the breasts with apple wood, and using the Grill Mates Smoky Montreal steak seasoning. They are so good!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Iv got to get back in they rhythm! that AZ deer hunt slowed me down a bit....


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Looking mighty good


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You’re making me wanna get out again. 

It’s been a rough year for me hunting wise. Not much free time. 

Looks DELICIOUS


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Isn't it funny how dogs are camera shy.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

That's it, I'm leaving work early to lay the smack down on some ducks tomorrow!


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Those look great Fowl! I love smoking stuff too, a buddy of mine was cutting down a 100 year old apple orchard on his property and I managed to save a big pile of apple wood that I've been smoking stuff with for a while. Nothing better!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Bax* said:


> You're making me wanna get out again.
> 
> It's been a rough year for me hunting wise. Not much free time.
> 
> Looks DELICIOUS


Still plenty of season left, and plenty of birds too.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> Isn't it funny how dogs are camera shy.


Hagen has always been camera shy. Almost every photo I have he is looking away.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> I'm afraid a lot of birds are going to get pushed out with this cold snap that is starting tomorrow night. Single digits at night, and teens in the day will freeze a lot of the pockets solid. Time to change things up........again.


Looks like 30's in the day with low to mid 20's at night, Sunday night being the coldest at 6 degrees. Now I don't think the birds will push out in big numbers, if anything we may get more from the North.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Got a couple more hens and #23 drake pintail for this season. More 20 gauge action!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Glad to see you did well. Those are two of my favorite duck species.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Clarq said:


> Glad to see you did well. Those are two of my favorite duck species.


Sorry you couldn't make it out with me today. It took me longer to walk out and set up then it did to shoot a limit. Maybe next time.


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

I haven't been able to get out for a few weeks, what time of day is best right now?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Goshawk said:


> I haven't been able to get out for a few weeks, what time of day is best right now?


1:00 and all hell breaks loose!


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks. I wasn't sure if it has been cold enough to make them go to the mid day flight schedule.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Nice to see ya still out there putting the hurt on those birds Rob!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I took my daughter and her boyfriend out today. There were a lot of birds, but they are decoy shy and educated. I got #24 drake pintail......


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I went for more of a scouting trip today than a hunting trip. There is a lot more open water, and I'm sure after tomorrows rain there will be even more. I had 6 duck floaters with me and set up for an hour. #27 drake Pintail... and another hen.


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Do you usually take the pup on scouting trips?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Raptor1 said:


> Do you usually take the pup on scouting trips?


I had my yellow dog with me yesterday.


----------

